

A successful Git branching model - atmb4u
http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model#

======
Aga
One thing the article unfortunately fails to mention is the motivation for
this model. A branching model, as any other policy or technical solution,
should be an answer to an existing problem. So decoupling the branching model
from projects details makes no sense to me, although the article does a fair
job describing the technical aspects.

I've been asked many times by units (big corporation) if this would be a good
branching model for them when they are migrating to Git. I always tell them
it's probably too complicated for their situation. Most of the units are
trying to implement some form of Continuous Integration. Obfuscating that with
complex branching models would only confuse them. Only when they encounter a
real problem, that could be solved with this branching model, I suggest they
try this out. I haven't still seen it happen.

However I must say, that the situation might be different in different types
of projects. I've seen only these kind of CI-projects with a couple of
hundreds developers with long lead times.

~~~
qohen
Github found git-flow wasn't suitable given that they do CI and developed
their own method of using git, Github Flow:
[http://scottchacon.com/2011/08/31/github-
flow.html](http://scottchacon.com/2011/08/31/github-flow.html)

A different article on a CI-based approach, with comparison to git-flow:
[http://nxvl.blogspot.com/2012/07/a-continous-delivery-git-
br...](http://nxvl.blogspot.com/2012/07/a-continous-delivery-git-branching-
model.html)

------
dsego
This is an older article from 2010. The author later created the git extension
named git-flow based on this model -
[https://github.com/nvie/gitflow](https://github.com/nvie/gitflow)

